# Studying in Canada while CIC processes permanent residency application



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a kind of obscure question and I can't find any supporting information on the CIC web site.

I am applying for permanent residency from inside Canada (my spouse sponsored me) and we are expecting that around June or July I will have the ability to apply for an open work permit and health care. I have applied to a couple nearby universities and my intention is to study full-time starting in September.

It is my impression that you cannot apply for a student visa unless you can prove that your intent is to leave the country when your studies have finished. Since I'm applying for permanent residency, I'm unclear on what I should do. I've heard that there is an open study permit too, but I can't find information on one that doesn't pertain to children.

If anyone has any experience or insight, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks!

I forgot to add, but it might be relevant, that I'm living in Quebec, and I've already been issued a CSQ from Vegreville.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

If anyone finds themselves in the same situation, I did find the application for a study permit from _inside_ Canada. It is in the "I Need To..." section on the CIC web site for those who may already have pending applications. It's a kind of intuitive location now that I think about it, but I had been looking everywhere but there.

And for those who live in Quebec and hold a CSQ and wonder if they also need to apply for a CAQ to study, here are the list of exemptions from Immigration Quebec


----------

